# Wild caught food??



## sk8erkho (Aug 31, 2007)

My Orchid as I mentioned before can't stand those creepy little crickets. Tonight my little 8 yr. old collected some small tiny little black bugs which resemble flies only I know they weren't. These little things only come out at night and kind of hang out on the windows of our complex. They sort of bounce off the lights too. Unfortunately, there are not many moths or other insects out now I don't know if it is the change of season creeping up or what so the variety is lacking. My concern is whether it matters what type of flying insects he eats? I'd hate to feed him these and wake up tomorrow and find him at the bottom of the tank with his little legs sticking straight up in the air. :shock: Any suggestions, I'm ordering the bluebottles on Monday so just trying to get through the weekend.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't think it matters. They'll just eat it. Just don't kill your mantis with PetCo crickets!


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2007)

I feed almost anything I find outside.


----------

